# Brand New to Fishing



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I live in West Michigan and am a total noob when it comes to Fishing. I need help with just about anything ....

What type of rod to get, where to fish, what season is for what fish, what fish can I keep and what do I have to let go back into the water after catching, what lures for what fish etc. etc.

I would really appreciate your guys helping me out here.

Thanks.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

you have so much to figure out.
for basic pan fish get an ultra light, and run with 4 to 6 lbs.
all you will need is hooks, sinker and bobber.
as you try for other species your rods and reels will have to up grade.
and than in changes on how you want to fish.
Every style has special items they need.
the tackle end is endless. 
you can go low cost and catch about everything. or go all out and still catch everything.
just the more you have gives you diffrent options.
if you want we could run to cabelas and go threw a couple of diffrent options.
right now steelhead are the main fish, as we wait for ice.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

A medium weight rod and a reel to match is all you need to get started. My first pole was bambo about 10 ft long with black dacron line and I caught lots of fish on that thing.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's some homework for you. Read through the current fishing guide here. It will answer your question about what you can fish for when & where.


----------



## OnlyChild (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamza said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I live in West Michigan and am a total noob when it comes to Fishing. I need help with just about anything ....
> 
> ...


Where in West Michigan?


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

you could go out on the pier every night in summer and catch walleye. if water too cold on beach to swim good chance skamania could be around or if more north could be king salmon around. a medium 9 foot spinning rod Pflueger spinning reel and 8 pound line could catch everything. good luck


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you so much for all your answers guys. OnlyChild, to answer your question, I am in Grand Rapids. @piketroller thanks a bunch for that pdf, I am definitely going to read it.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A medium rod , with a faster than stiff tip/end can be a good start.
As mentioned, a 9 footer will work on a pier. As it well elsewhere. But figure 7 foot a minimum.
Look for a line rating with 8 lb. test mono midspan.
You can tie a lighter six pound for example leader on for smaller (or fussy) fish while running 8 pound mainline.

A good drag matters. As does how to set it. Better too light a setting than too tight.

Sample reels on rods. 
Baitcasting.
Closed faced spinning reels on top , and closed faced below.
Open faced below , and left or right hand.

An open faced designed spinning rod can have a closed faced reel mounted on it. Maybe giving you options later with only one rod.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you guys for all your beneficial replies.

I had one more question; I want to get a good fishing pole that will last me a while. I watched a video on youtube where this guy used a "Catch The Fever" rod and was able to land a 200lb fish. 

This is their website: 









Catch The Fever


Catch The Fever LLC. Your source for Big Cat Fever Rods, Striper Stealth Rods, Slime Line Hiv Vis Fishing Line, and more.




catchthefever.com





Now I was thinking about getting one of those as they seem super durable, would you guys recommend getting one of those?

The only thing I am thinking about is durability as their rods seem very strong and resilient.

Thanks ahead of time guys, and thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

Hamza said:


> Thank you guys for all your beneficial replies.
> 
> I had one more question; I want to get a good fishing pole that will last me a while. I watched a video on youtube where this guy used a "Catch The Fever" rod and was able to land a 200lb fish.
> 
> ...


I was specifically thinking about getting this one:









Catch The Fever


Catch The Fever LLC. Your source for Big Cat Fever Rods, Striper Stealth Rods, Slime Line Hiv Vis Fishing Line, and more.




catchthefever.com


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Buy a medium 7' Ugly Stick to start with. You're not gonna catch a 200# fish on a medium rod so get that thought out of your head. The Stick has a very sensitive tip and plenty of muscle on the bottom end.

You need to tell us what kind of fish you'll be targeting too. There's a lot of difference between a pan fish rod and a salmon snagger. The medium Ugly Stick will work on panfish through walleye as you're learning the ropes. If you get hooked on fishing you'll end up with 30 rods one day so don't get in a rush to find the perfect rod. There isn't one...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lot of good Shore fishing downtown on the river. 




Hamza said:


> I was specifically thinking about getting this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No need for a rod with a 1 to 10 ounce lure rating. 95% of the fish on West Michigan can be caught with a much smaller rod that will give an overall good experience.

If I was told I can only fish the Grand River, surrounding lakes and piers and I could have 1 rod/reel for under $100 this is what I would get spooled with 12 pound braid and a 10lb mono or fluro leader.




https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/Pflueger-PresidentBass-Pro-Shops-Graphite-Series-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combo?ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Shop%7CGeneric%7CAllProducts%7CHigh%7CSSCCatchAll&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2c-Y5bOJ9QIVr_fjBx1llQAPEAQYASABEgLI-PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

6Speed said:


> Buy a medium 7' Ugly Stick to start with. You're not gonna catch a 200# fish on a medium rod so get that thought out of your head. The Stick has a very sensitive tip and plenty of muscle on the bottom end.
> 
> You need to tell us what kind of fish you'll be targeting too. There's a lot of difference between a pan fish rod and a salmon snagger. The medium Ugly Stick will work on panfish through walleye as you're learning the ropes. If you get hooked on fishing you'll end up with 30 rods one day so don't get in a rush to find the perfect rod. There isn't one...


Thanks @6Speed, Thanks for the recommendations for the Ugly Stick, they look good and the price is reasonable as well Well I never thought about what type of fish I want to fish for, I just wanted to get out there and fish ... I guess I would like to get challenged a bit and have the fish put up a fight, it wouldn't be very fun just to pull the fish out of the water so something with a little fight in it, something that you have to work to outsmart (Salmon? Steelhead?). 

Oh I know I wont be landing any 200#ers I was just thinking about the durability of the rod, if it can pull out 200# then surely it'll be sufficient for anything below that, that was my only thought. 

Any and every advice is appreciated.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

bowhunter426 said:


> Lot of good Shore fishing downtown on the river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @bowhunter426 that Pflueger looks nice. I am going to have to make a trip to Cabelas pretty soon here.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

+1 on the Ugly Stik rods. They're just amazing in terms of all around usability.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Catch the Fever rods are awesome for their intended purpose. I've got a couple. But until you are going to be fishing from a boat for fish larger than 50 pounds, forget them. If you need to be casting heavy lures or sinkers, they suck for casting distance which is the opposite of what you want for shore fishing.

Figure out what your target species will be in your first year and tailor your gear to that. Fishing rods are like golf clubs. They all do something different. You aren't going to play 18 holes with just a putter. If you can see yourself driving out to one of the Lake Michigan piers at least once a week, that will be your best shore fishing opportunity. But if that's too far, there are plenty of catfish and bass to be caught in the rivers within 15 minutes of GR.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

piketroller said:


> Catch the Fever rods are awesome for their intended purpose. I've got a couple. But until you are going to be fishing from a boat for fish larger than 50 pounds, forget them. If you need to be casting heavy lures or sinkers, they suck for casting distance which is the opposite of what you want for shore fishing.
> 
> Figure out what your target species will be in your first year and tailor your gear to that. Fishing rods are like golf clubs. They all do something different. You aren't going to play 18 holes with just a putter. If you can see yourself driving out to one of the Lake Michigan piers at least once a week, that will be your best shore fishing opportunity. But if that's too far, there are plenty of catfish and bass to be caught in the rivers within 15 minutes of GR.


Thank you very much for the response @piketroller!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

I believe the Whuppin' Stik deserves an honorable mention here as well. The price point can't be beat for an entry level pole.

A 7' Medium Fast Spinner Whuppin' Stik, paired with a Kast King Sharky III Baitfeeder, that comes with 2 spools; the metal one with 40# braid, and the graphite spool with 10# mono, would never be a pro setup, but would work for virtually any Michigan species or location, boat or bank.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

motoscoota said:


> I believe the Whuppin' Stik deserves an honorable mention here as well. The price point can't be beat for an entry level pole.
> 
> A 7' Medium Fast Spinner Whuppin' Stik, paired with a Kast King Sharky III Baitfeeder, that comes with 2 spools; the metal one with 40# braid, and the graphite spool with 10# mono, would never be a pro setup, but would work for virtually any Michigan species or location, boat or bank.
> View attachment 807582
> ...


Thanks a bunch @motoscoota - I got allot to consider with all your guys' amazing suggestions and advice.

Quick question @piketroller, or anyone else for that matter, what target species is a good one? What species is fun/challenging to land and also tasty hehe? Also, any good suggestions on the Lake Michigan Piers? I don't mind driving.

Thanks ahead of time!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

The only Pier I've ever been to is the one in Grand Haven.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Waif said:


> A medium rod , with a faster than stiff tip/end can be a good start.
> As mentioned, a 9 footer will work on a pier. As it well elsewhere. But figure 7 foot a minimum.
> Look for a line rating with 8 lb. test mono midspan.
> You can tie a lighter six pound for example leader on for smaller (or fussy) fish while running 8 pound mainline.
> ...


You are throwing 100mph fastballs at a catcher with no mit!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

for the money you can not go wrong with an ugly stick, and Pfluger reel.
if a was to get them one would be a 9ft fith the 40 series reel. and the second a 6ft with the 30 series.


Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

DirtySteve said:


> You are throwing 100mph fastballs at a catcher with no mit!


Forget the mits, I have no arms. Haha.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Hamza said:


> Thanks a bunch @motoscoota - I got allot to consider with all your guys' amazing suggestions and advice.
> 
> Quick question @piketroller, or anyone else for that matter, what target species is a good one? What species is fun/challenging to land and also tasty hehe? Also, any good suggestions on the Lake Michigan Piers? I don't mind driving.
> 
> ...


Do you want to sit and relax, or move around and get a workout?

A lot of people start with catfish. They're everywhere. They come in all sizes, and even small ones put up a fight. Rigging is easy, and bait is just about anything you can put on a hook. If you find some, you'll generally be able to get a meals worth in no time, and are great fried up.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> You are throwing 100mph fastballs at a catcher with no mit!


He'll tire enough to slow down his dodging. I'll hit him then...


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

motoscoota said:


> Do you want to sit and relax, or move around and get a workout?
> 
> A lot of people start with catfish. They're everywhere. The come in all sizes, and even small ones put up a fight. Rigging is easy, and bait is just about anything you can put on a hook. If you find some, you'll generally be able to get a meals worth in no time, and are great fried up.


I little bit of both I guess, my 2 boys (ages 15 & 11) want to join me as well on this new passion of mine, and you know with with kids I want to be a bit active because I don't want them to get bored the first time we go, but I also want to be able to sit down and just relax next to the water.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hamza said:


> Thanks a bunch @motoscoota - I got allot to consider with all your guys' amazing suggestions and advice.
> 
> Quick question @piketroller, or anyone else for that matter, what target species is a good one? What species is fun/challenging to land and also tasty hehe? Also, any good suggestions on the Lake Michigan Piers? I don't mind driving.
> 
> ...


pan fish are going to be your easiest to catch, and can be found everywhere. run a 4ft 6in ultra light and have a blast.
they taste good fried up.
next step would be bass, walleye and pike.
would do between a 6 to 8 foot rod.
than you go into cats.
you want a heavy rod for them with 7ft min
than you get to salmon and steelhead.
you will get many diffrent advise on this.
myself I use a 9ft medium light ugly stick.
running 10lb test and 8lb leaders.
I have a blast with this combo.
sure I loose a few but it works best for me.
Now if I go to tippy dam I pull my catfish rods out for salmon when I go.
if you are only going to buy one rod.
go with a 7ft medium action. It will catch all michigan fish, spool up with 12lb test and match leaders to what you are fishing.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you all so much. These are some amazing pieces of advise I am getting. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hamza said:


> I little bit of both I guess, my 2 boys (ages 15 & 11) want to join me as well on this new passion of mine, and you know with with kids I want to be a bit active because I don't want them to get bored the first time we go, but I also want to be able to sit down and just relax next to the water.


Now you need rod and reels for the boys. And a spare.

Study fish hook removal from flesh too. Not boring. But there's better ways than a panicky jerk it out method.
Or a trip to the emergency room. Depending on location of hook.
Wear hats!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

thinking of hitting the wall Saturday.
if you want let me know and can show ya a couple set ups I run.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

For youngsters, most dads will get the kids to toss a couple rods out to "soak bait". Which means still bottom fishing. Google "fish finder rig", or "Carolina rig". Pick up some gas station night crawlers. Use "eagle claw baitholder" hooks sized about 1/4 to 1/2 the length of the worms you get. Cut a worm in 1/2 and chuck it out to a deep or dark spot and leave it propped up on a stick. Keep your ears peeled for clicks, or get a bell to clip on the end so you hear a fish taking bait.

Then get the kids on some bobber rigs on a separate pole. Move aways from your still rigs so you don't scare away potential bites. Toss the bobber rigs with the other worm 1/2 and retrieve as slow as you can.

You are now fishing both relaxed style and child engaging style.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

wildcoy73 said:


> thinking of hitting the wall Saturday.
> if you want let me know and can show ya a couple set ups I run.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


^^^ Awesome advice. It will happen eventually. Some clear safety glasses wouldn't hurt either, or at least sunglasses if the kids feel like they need to look cool. If you get them cheap polarized lenses they can see into the water better and might spot some fish.

In the event a hook finds their skin. A pair of side cutters and a pair of needle nose pliers come in handy. You can cut the eye off the hook and pull the wire portion out forward rather than working againt the barb. Your kids will think your a doctor or a surgeon if you master that


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Hamza said:


> Thanks a bunch @motoscoota - I got allot to consider with all your guys' amazing suggestions and advice.
> 
> Quick question @piketroller, or anyone else for that matter, what target species is a good one? What species is fun/challenging to land and also tasty hehe? Also, any good suggestions on the Lake Michigan Piers? I don't mind driving.
> 
> ...


At the piers, depending on the time of year, you can catch steelhead, coho, chinook (kings), whitefish, and walleye that are all great to eat. But it will take some time to learn what you are doing, and even when you do know what you are doing, you'll have plenty of days when you get skunked. Inland lakes will offer good chances at panfish like bluegill and crappie that are also great eating, and you can catch dozens of them most days. The problem is finding bigger ones from shore spots that are worth keeping. Five to six keeper sized bluegills would get you a meal for one person, or you could catch a 20 pound chinook and eat for a week and then some. Ice fishing is your best bet if you want to catch and eat a lot of panfish. Most small lakes are full of them, and on the ice you can fish the whole lake, not just the one public access shore spot. But if you don't know what you are doing, going ice fishing can be very dangerous, so I would suggest you do that solo.

Nose around in the coldwater fishing/surf & pier sub forum and likewise the inland lake ice fishing sub forum. If you see stuff that you like in those forums that sound like fun to you, see if you can meet up with someone going out to fish a pier or going ice fishing in a few weeks when the ice gets safer to walk on. Seeing some of it first hand will really help you figure out the questions you don't even know you should be asking right now. Now if either of those ends up looking like more work or unfavorable weather (not everyone likes being outside when it's freezing), sitting in a lawn chair on the banks of the Grand in one of the parks in GR trying to get catfish in the sunny summer is a good alternative.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

We should let you know that when the weather warms up, the blue gill make beds along the shore at shallow lakes, ponds, and creeks. Then you can see them and they are aggressive during this time. It gives you chance to talk to the kids about how fish reproduce also.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

piketroller said:


> At the piers, depending on the time of year, you can catch steelhead, coho, chinook (kings), whitefish, and walleye that are all great to eat. But it will take some time to learn what you are doing, and even when you do know what you are doing, you'll have plenty of days when you get skunked. Inland lakes will offer good chances at panfish like bluegill and crappie that are also great eating, and you can catch dozens of them most days. The problem is finding bigger ones from shore spots that are worth keeping. Five to six keeper sized bluegills would get you a meal for one person, or you could catch a 20 pound chinook and eat for a week and then some. Ice fishing is your best bet if you want to catch and eat a lot of panfish. Most small lakes are full of them, and on the ice you can fish the whole lake, not just the one public access shore spot. But if you don't know what you are doing, going ice fishing can be very dangerous, so I would suggest you do that solo.
> 
> Nose around in the coldwater fishing/surf & pier sub forum and likewise the inland lake ice fishing sub forum. If you see stuff that you like in those forums that sound like fun to you, see if you can meet up with someone going out to fish a pier or going ice fishing in a few weeks when the ice gets safer to walk on. Seeing some of it first hand will really help you figure out the questions you don't even know you should be asking right now. Now if either of those ends up looking like more work or unfavorable weather (not everyone likes being outside when it's freezing), sitting in a lawn chair on the banks of the Grand in one of the parks in GR trying to get catfish in the sunny summer is a good alternative.


Wow. Thank you so much. So much good advice. Thank you so much guys. I'll post some pics of my first catches once they happen.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

You must buy this book. It's like $13 on Amazon.

I started out with it, and I still reference decades later. It's particularly info-taining for the kinds of fishing people do in all the Great Lakes regions.

The illustrations are great, and if the kids page through it they'll be fishing better than you in no time


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

motoscoota said:


> You must buy this book. It's like $13 on Amazon.
> 
> I started out with it, and I still reference decades later. It's particularly info-taining for the kinds of fishing people do in all the Great Lakes regions.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Ordered it right away. Should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hamza said:


> I little bit of both I guess, my 2 boys (ages 15 & 11) want to join me as well on this new passion of mine, and you know with with kids I want to be a bit active because I don't want them to get bored the first time we go, but I also want to be able to sit down and just relax next to the water.


 Linear Park Just outside of down town grand haven might be a good option. Bobber with a worm and you will catch bass, pan fish, catfish, drum and carp


----------



## Hamza (Dec 27, 2021)

motoscoota said:


> You must buy this book. It's like $13 on Amazon.
> 
> I started out with it, and I still reference decades later. It's particularly info-taining for the kinds of fishing people do in all the Great Lakes regions.
> 
> ...


@motoscoota came yesterday afternoon... Really enjoying it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Hamza said:


> @motoscoota came yesterday afternoon... Really enjoying it. Thanks for the recommendation.
> View attachment 808390


Yeah, it's a fun one.

I like that the info reaches back to include older fishing gear, so when you're rummaging in MI estate sales etc., you'll be able to identify some classic older lures, reels, and rods.

Also, some of the funny stuff, like "The ABC's of fishing," seem like jokes at first but as you explore unfamiliar fishing times and places it's actually quite helpful to think about.

The only things it lacks is no real discussion on salt water fishing. Which, if you really take to like fishing I highly recommend looking toward going for before hitting the bucket

Saltwater can be really fun, as you'll see in some of the "Out of State" posts here on MS.

This book is the next one I'd add for starting out... a bit more actual reading here, but the humor keeps it good and it's illustrated enough to keep the young ones engaged also. There are morsels in this book that would normally not occur to you just by going out. The author is a real expert but explains everything from the bottom up - it's great!


----------



## fish2much (Oct 16, 2009)

Hamza said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I live in West Michigan and am a total noob when it comes to Fishing. I need help with just about anything ....
> 
> ...



Have you ever considered going on a local charter fishing trip? You could select the lake and species desired and get “expert” advice with results (fish) to show for it. They are usually very open about what works. Plus, you can get some in-depth knowledge on how to use it.


----------

